# Haunted Cemetery Sign



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Hey guys I forgot to make a video last year showing the final version of my haunted cemetery sign so I quickly made one last night. When it sits in the yard the stake I use to hold it up adds about a foot or so of height to it as well. People got a big kick out of it last year.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's a really cool effect


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Clever


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

What paint did you end up using for the hidden message?


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

I used this paint based on Roxy's recommendation

http://coolglow.com/1/51/52/Invisib.../Glow-Paint-Invisible-Day-1-oz-Tube---Green-/

at first I was worried because iit was showing on the sign until it dried all the way through and finally became invisible!


----------



## mustbehardtospel (Mar 20, 2012)

That is cool. It gives me a couple of new ideas to add to the list. Thanks.


----------



## lissat (Jul 1, 2010)

What a great concept. Subtle, yet spooky... I love it!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Pretty creepy, I like it!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

It's a great idea and you pulled it off beautifully.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

A nice subtle touch that helps set the atmosphere and send a shiver up the old spine of all who walk in and out of your graveyard. Very nicely done!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The sign looks great and I love the hidden message.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice sign and cool effect. I like the pumpkin as well. Good work on this.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice idea.....


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

Way to go!! Cool idea!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: The cemetery sign itself is wonderfully done. I just love the fact that you added that little bit of creep factor to it with the hidden message. Well done sir!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I was worried that the message wouldnt be visible with all of the surrounding ambient light from the street but it worked out really well. The message is actually more visible than the video lets on to be.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great job with this. I love the hidden message.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great job!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

The hidden message is a great idea! Love the sign!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Very nicely done. It looks great.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

That is pretty slick - never would have thought of that


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Very well done. I like the reverse effect of the light on and it goes off.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

